# 200ug of lsd and blank white paper..



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 13, 2021)

I decided to draw what I saw....(tracing out patterns that I could make out)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 13, 2021)

I really hope,this is not your Atari and its current Condition.....


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 13, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 241620


Oh dear...you should maybe take a Break from whatever you actual do...


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 13, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Oh dear...you should maybe take a Break from whatever you actual do...



Some people can handle lsd, some can not


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 13, 2021)

Ok,then...proceed.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 6, 2021)

@ it again



Btw this took 15 min start to "finish" (satisfactory)


----------

